

1 in 8 Computer Attacks Made via USB - J3L2404
http://www.techcentral.ie/article.aspx?id=15849

======
Jabbles
I would have thought any computer connected the internet would get hundreds of
attempted attacks an hour.

Perhaps they don't count those that are blocked by a firewall. Does anyone
have a clear definition of what they mean by "attacks"?

